

Swimming in Broth: Medicated Baths in Eighteenth-Century Europe - Petiver
http://recipes.hypotheses.org/5986

======
alexpw
Nowadays, to do this, you'll need to make your own bone broth, or buy it from
a place that makes the "real" stuff. The nutrients from traditional broth is
now generally substituted with an MSG-based stock for flavoring.

------
markbnj
The phenomenon prevailed in the U.S. as well during the same time period.
"Mineral waters," i.e. iron-rich springs, were valued for their supposed
medicinal qualities, and resorts sprang up around them at places such as
Saratoga Springs, NY and Schooley's Mountain, NJ that catered to the cream of
society at the time.

------
legulere
In Germany we still have a category called Heilwasser (literally healing
water) for mineral water with a high content of one mineral and is treated by
law as medicine.

